# Gas powered tea urn



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, looking for a gas powered tea urn for our coffee van. We've found on very busy days making a tea cools our machine down too much. Thinking we could set it up next to the van on a sturdy table with the gas bottle underneath. So wondering what set up others have for this and which tea urn to go for?

Thanks Richard.


----------

